
‘At this rate the African elephant will be extinct in 11 years’: tech lab - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/at-this-rate-the-african-elephant-will-be-extinct-in-11-years-conservation-tech-lab/
======
hsbaut76
Nearly everything about society today is simply wrong.

Disrupt, the time is now!

